# Villager Popularity Guide for Animal Crossing New Horizons



## Pandoria

banner by bloobelle​*Place your votes - Here 
Last Updated: 03/28/2020* - 

Welcome to the Villager Popularity Guide for Animal Crossing New Horizons! Ask any questions you may have and we will do our best to answer them!

This list has been compiled from multiple sources, such as TBT, Reddit, and Facebook Animal Crossing groups for a broader perspective. All data was worked on by Pandoria, Mairen, and bloobelle on TBT. The graphic was made by shootingxtar (below).

Do not think that you have to follow the price structure or range, this is just a guide to help you get the feel for what you should be using/offering for a specific villager. When trading, it is ultimately up to the person selling or buying, and the prices might not be reflected.

The five tiers will have villagers in order of popularity, most popular starting left, and moving right + descending means lower popularity. Tier 5 will start with the villagers with at least some votes, and Tier 6 means 0 votes.

*Villagers by Popularity in Graphic Form (last updated: 03/28/2020) - post below*

Assuming that 1 TBT = 15k, this is our pricing below.



Spoiler: Tier 1 - Extremely Popular - 200 TBT+, (especially the new villagers) 3-10+mil



1. Marshal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Raymond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Audie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. Fauna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. Merengue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. Diana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. Judy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8. Stitches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9. Beau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10. Julian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11. Lolly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



12. Marina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



13. Whitney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14. Fang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



15. Molly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Tier 2 - Very Popular - 150 TBT, 2.25mil+



1. Sherb
2. Skye
3. Bob
4. Coco
5. Chief
6. Rosie
7. Punchy
8. Ankha
9. Lucky
10. Pietro
11. Wolfgang
12. Kiki
13. Phoebe
14. Maple
15. Bam
16. Erik
17. Flora
18. Freya
19. Goldie
20. Mitzi
21. Dom
22. Genji
23. Lily
24. Reneigh
25. Tangy
26. Ruby





Spoiler: Tier 3 - Moderately Popular - 100 TBT, 1.5mil



1. Zucker
2. Cherry
3. Kid Cat
4. Kyle
5. Muffy
6. Tia
7. Vesta
8. Dobie
9. Francine
10. Chrissy
11. Mint
12. Apollo
13. Flurry
14. Kabuki
15. Octavian
16. Peanut
17. Rudy
18. Bluebear
19. Bunnie
20. Hornsby
21. Ketchup
22. Melba
23. Merry
24. Poppy
25. Teddy
26. Vivian
27. Zell





Spoiler: Tier 4 - Slightly Popular - 10-50 TBT, 150k-750k



1. Colton
2. Dotty
3. Drago
4. Lopez
5. Pekoe
6. Shep
7. Snake
8. Sprinkle
9. Aurora
10. Bianca
11. Daisy
12. Fuchsia
13. Lobo
14. Maddie
15. Pashmina
16. Savannah
17. Scoot
18. Alfonso
19. Bea
20. Bill
21. Biskit
22. Blanche
23. Filbert
24. Gayle
25. Hazel
26. June
27. Ribbot
28. Static
29. Stella
30. Tom
31. Apple
32. Bruce
33. Chevre
34. Curt
35. Katt
36. Moe
37. Papi
38. Poncho
39. Purrl
40. Rolf
41. Willow
42. Antonio
43. Bangle
44. Bones
45. Camofrog
46. Caroline
47. Chester
48. Cookie
49. Cranston
50. Deirdre
51. Dizzy
52. Ellie
53. Eunice
54. Gala
55. Hans
56. Jeremiah
57. Joey
58. Mira
59. Nibbles
60. O'hare
61. Olivia
62. Pate
63. Pecan
64. Plucky
65. Rod
66. Roscoe
67. Walker
68. Wendy





Spoiler: Tier 5 - Faintly Popular - Rarely auctioned, giveaways most often



1. Agnes
2. Avery
3. Boone
4. Boots
5. Cally
6. Claude
7. Cube
8. Cyd
9. Felicity
10. Freckles
11. Frita
12. Gladys
13. Goose
14. Hopper
15. Jacques
16. Julia
17. Ken
18. Kitty
19. Marcel
20. Megan
21. Midge
22. Norma
23. Opal
24. Raddle
25. Renee
26. Roald
27. Rory
28. Rocco
29. Sally
30. Shari
31. Tabby
32. Tammy
33. Tasha
34. Tucker
35. Alice
36. Anabelle
37. Annalisa
38. Annalise
39. Beardo
40. Benjamin
41. Bree
42. Broffina
43. Butch
44. Carmen
45. Cashmere
46. Chow
47. Cyrano
48. Derwin
49. Drift
50. Ed
51. Flo
52. Friga
53. Frobert
54. Gabi
55. Graham
56. Hamlet
57. Hamphrey
58. Henry
59. Hopkins
60. Huck
61. Kidd
62. Kitt
63. Leopold
64. Lionel
65. Monique
66. Mott
67. Olaf
68. Olive
69. Pierce
70. Pinky
71. Pompom
72. Prince
73. Rodney
74. Sparro
75. Sprocket
76. Tammi
77. Tank
78. Tybalt
79. Walt
80. Admiral
81. Amelia
82. Becky
83. Bella
84. Benedict
85. Big Top
86. Billy
87. Blaire
88. Bonbon
89. Boris
90. Broccolo
91. Bubbles
92. Buck
93. Bud
94. Chadder
95. Cleo
96. Clyde
97. Cobb
98. Cole
99. Cousteau
100. Deena
101. Deli
102. Dora
103. Egbert
104. Elmer
105. Elvis
106. Gigi
107. Gloria
108. Groucho
109. Hugh
110. Iggly
111. Jambette
112. Knox
113. Kody
114. Lyman
115. Maggie
116. Marcie
117. Margie
118. Miranda
119. Murphy
120. Nan
121. Ozzie
122. Patty
123. Penelope
124. Piper
125. Portia
126. Pudge
127. Rasher
128. Ricky
129. Rizzo
130. Rocket
131. Rodeo
132. Sydney
133. Sylvana
134. Simon
135. Sly
136. Soleil
137. Sterling
138. Stinky
140. Tad
141. Tex
142. Tiffany
143. Tipper
144. Truffles
145. Tutu
146. Twiggy
147. Vic
148. Violet
149. Wade
150. Wart Jr
151. Weber
152. Yuka





Spoiler: Tier 6 - Not Very Popular - Rarely auctioned, giveaways most often



1. Agent S
2. Al
3. Alli
4. Anacotti
5. Anchovy
6. Angus
7. Astrid
8. Ava
9. Axel
10. Baabara
11. Barold
12. Bertha
13. Bettina
14. Biff
15. Bitty
16. Boid
17. Boomer
18. Buzz
19. Canberra
20. Candi
21. Carlise
22. Carrie
23. Cesar
24. Celia
25. Cheri
26. Chops
27. Claudia
28. Clay
29. Coach
30. Crackle
31. Croque
32. Curlos
33. Curly
34. Del
35. Diva
36. Doc
37. Drake
38. Elise
39. Eloise
40. Eugene
41. Flip
42. Frank
43. Gaston
44. Gonzo
45. Greta
46. Grizzly
47. Gruff
48. Gwen
49. Harry
50. Hippeux
51. Ike
52. Jacob
53. Jay
54. Jitters
55. Keaton
56. Kevin
57. Klaus
58. Leonardo
59. Limberg
60. Lucha
61. Lucy
62. Mac
63. Maelle
64. Mallory
65. Matilda
66. Moose
67. Nana
68. Naomi
69. Nate
70. Pancetti
71. Pango
72. Paolo
73. Paula
74. Peaches
75. Peck
76. Peewee
77. Peggy
78. Percy
79. Phil
80. Pippy
81. Puck
82. Puddles
83. Queenie
84. Quillson
85. Rex
86. Rhonda
87. Robin
88. Roland
89. Rooney
90. Rowan
91. Samson
92. Sandy
93. Sheldon
94. Snooty
95. Spike
96. Stu
97. Sylvia
98. T-bone
99. Timbra
100. Ursala
101. Velma
102. Victoria
103. Vladimir
104. Winnie



All of us worked very hard on this, and we hope you enjoy. Much love and safe trading for your dreamies <3


----------



## shootingxtar

*Villagers by Popularity in Graphic Form - ** Here* 



Spoiler: Graphic


----------



## Mairen

Hello everyone! I am very honored to have been able to work on this huge project that took many days! I hope everyone will find all of our hard work useful!  I wanted to first thank each and every one of you who took the time to vote. You guys allowed us to make this possible. After about 6 hours of tallying votes, I felt a certain connection to all of you (along with total brain melt...there were well over a thousand votes to sort through!). I thought it was so interesting to see the different groups of 10 villagers you each chose as your favorites. Everyone had such a variety in who they liked! 

One thing that I found very sweet was that there's at least one person out there who loves each villager. Keep that in mind when trading villagers starts to pick up around here. You never know if someone is around who would absolutely LOVE to adopt the villager you are moving out, even if they are the lowest tier. Love to all villagers all around!

oh, and a special hug to the TWO other people who put Boone in their top 10. That guy is totally awesome, even if we'll never see him in a high tier place. Love for Boone ^-^


----------



## BlooBelle

reserved


----------



## xara

gonna keep an eye on this - thanks for taking the time to make this!


----------



## LethalLulu

This is going to be so helpful with all my mystery island hops


----------



## Kurashiki

super interesting to see how the popularity of different villagers has shifted since new leaf! thanks for working so hard on this!


----------



## carackobama

thank you for this!


----------



## Winona

I mostly got villagers from the first three categories by sheer luck up until now. O: Thanks a lot for this overview!


----------



## GalacticGhost

All of my current villagers are tier 5/6 lol. But that's okay, because even if not that many people like them, at least I like Stu, Norma and Pompom  Paula and Mac, who were my starters, are meh IMO though.


----------



## skogkyst

Excellent! I'm really excited to see this evolve over time. I'm surprised Fauna is so high, even though she is one of my favorites.


----------



## Mairen

SuperStar2361 said:


> All of my current villagers are tier 5/6 lol. But that's okay, because even if not that many people like them, at least I like Stu, Norma and Pompom  Paula and Mac, who were my starters, are meh IMO though.



don't feel bad, a lot of my favorites are actually in tiers 5 and 6! That's what makes this community so fun: everyone has their own personal favorites. Not one person out of the almost 150 I tallied liked exactly the same 10.


----------



## Momonoki

Thank you for your hard work!


----------



## Mercedes

1 tbt =10k
100 tbt =1 mill


----------



## jozial

I'm glad no one likes Gayle, I can get her for cheap lol


----------



## HappyTails

SuperStar2361 said:


> All of my current villagers are tier 5/6 lol. But that's okay, because even if not that many people like them, at least I like Stu, Norma and Pompom  Paula and Mac, who were my starters, are meh IMO though.



You shouldn't feel bad. All the villagers are special in their own way. A tier 1 villager isn't any better than a tier 6 villagers. It's just that tier 1 villagers are more popular and sought after but, not by no means, are they better. All the villagers I have are lower tiered too but I love my villagers and they're all precious to me. You shouldn't let a list make you feel like your villagers aren't special just because they aren't top tiered.


Edit: My favorite villager is tier 5. 
Tutu, I will be getting you soon, maybe. XD


----------



## shootingxtar

edit: fixed


----------



## 0orchid

Ah I have 3 villagers in tier 4 and 2 villagers in tier 5 right now  Funny because I like Dora way more than Plucky but Plucky is a tier above her. Some of the other rankings on this list surprised too. Thanks for your hard work on the list!


----------



## debinoresu

the 200 tbt seems like such an under estimation for tier 1s lately from personal experience, i saw a zucker auction alone go for 400 tbt and paid 1k tbt for judy (though shes a special case.) i think the amiibo kick glitch has inflated villager prices a bit in auctions.

that aside, its fun to see the new list! im gonna share it w my friends and see how they feel.


----------



## shootingxtar

debinoresu said:


> the 200 tbt seems like such an under estimation for tier 1s lately from personal experience, i saw a zucker auction alone go for 400 tbt and paid 1k tbt for judy (though shes a special case.) i think the amiibo kick glitch has inflated villager prices a bit in auctions.
> 
> that aside, its fun to see the new list! im gonna share it w my friends and see how they feel.



That's why we put 200+! Because the amiibo ones are super common, but we've seen like 1000 TBT for the new villagers such as Audie and Raymond. 200 is just the baseline for the amiibo ones, and again this is up to interpretation


----------



## TheRealWC

Always loved these tier lists. While it doesn't impact my opinion on who to pursue or who I like, it's cool to see who the community covets.


----------



## Pandoria

@Mercedes These are just the rates we wish to use! It may change/fluctuate as the market becomes more developed, you are under no obligation to use these c: 

Thank you so much everyone for the support!


----------



## shootingxtar

bump so people can see :O


----------



## Sloom

yay, i was waiting for a popularity tier list! thanks guys!

very surprised by roald and cyd, i thought people would eat up any new villager and roald is kind of a meme now
they deserve justice, i tell you


----------



## Altyran

SuperStar2361 said:


> All of my current villagers are tier 5/6 lol. But that's okay, because even if not that many people like them, at least I like Stu, Norma and Pompom  Paula and Mac, who were my starters, are meh IMO though.



Sterling is currently at the top of my list to acquire. I'm torn on it, too. I'd absolutely pay to get him into my town, and I'm sad that less people like him. On the other hand if he's rarely auctioned and usually given away, that's cheaper for me, right?


----------



## Jared:3

Wow amazing list you guys made!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I would like to add that I think Zucker should at least be tier 2, I saw some auctions and him being sought after often


----------



## sour

Thank you everyone involved in this, this looks like a lot of hard work! I personally don't care about the popularity of villagers, though I do get why some are more popular than others. It's a bit like celebrity gossip; not at all tangential to my life, but boy do I drink it up like nectar


----------



## DeMarzi

Completely prepared to use Marshal as bargaining power for Raymond or Audie &#55358;&#56596;

Thank you for making the list! I always enjoyed seeing these for NL.


----------



## Sir Zyr

I'm a bit surprised Merengue ranked so high. I have her and, to me at least, she's nothing special

I do have a tier 2 as well, Reneigh and I refuse to give her up, even for 999,999,999 bells.

The rest of mine are all tier 5

And I kind of feel bad for Winnie despite her not being in my village. Even if it is alphabetical, she is the last one in tier six.


----------



## radical6

debinoresu said:


> the 200 tbt seems like such an under estimation for tier 1s lately from personal experience, i saw a zucker auction alone go for 400 tbt and paid 1k tbt for judy (though shes a special case.) i think the amiibo kick glitch has inflated villager prices a bit in auctions.
> 
> that aside, its fun to see the new list! im gonna share it w my friends and see how they feel.



i paid 1425 for judy, the thread jumped because someone didnt want to wait and just jumped the price. im fine since i have more tbt with a friend, but i dont think that wouldve gone higher than 700 tbh (if that person had not ruined the flow). i mean people were clearly willing to continue bidding more but it definitely had less people interested after that. 

i think that much tbt is rare and will be. raymond would probably be that expensive tho.

i think when things calm down and people learn how to like auction it wont suddenly jump up by 500 tbt in a post.


----------



## LoboUnderrated

Thanks for this list! So sad to see my boy Lobo at tier 4, can’t believe he’s only about as popular as HAZEL. LITERALLY HAZEL. However, I did happen to get Raymond into my town, so that’ll be fun.


----------



## Pandoria

Bumping so people can see this <3


----------



## DinoTown

Half of my wishes that more people liked my dreamies more and they could move up a tier or two.

The other half of my says that's stupid because them being lower tier is a lot better for my bank account.


----------



## Pandoria

@DinoTown who are your dreamies? c:


----------



## Underneath The Stars

can't believe marshal is still #1 after all these years. a king.


----------



## Hanif1807

Oof Rosie went down to Tier 2, that means i can get her for a villager trade slightly easier, i guess.


----------



## Mairen

Underneath The Stars said:


> can't believe marshal is still #1 after all these years. a king.



I was surprised at this too! I was expecting one of the new villagers to take the number one spot!


----------



## Jared:3

Raymond is very popular tho, people be offering their life savings for him!


----------



## Altarium

Thanks for making this! Will definitely be helpful.

Now I'm hating myself for not having invited both Audie and Zucker when I saw them on mystery islands as it seems I could've traded them out for a lot. Didn't expect Audey to be this high


----------



## CamelotHannah

did not realize wolfgang was so popular! he’s my favorite


----------



## FaerieRose

Hmm... My top 10 has four Tier 1 villagers, three Tier 2 villagers, and three Tier 3 villagers. It seems I'm hopelessly mundane.


----------



## Jared:3

Gonna bump this thread so more people can see it, hope it gets stickied!


----------



## Maiana

Bumping this because it's extremely important !


----------



## brockbrock

Thanks to much to everyone for putting this list together. 

I don't know why I like tiers and rankings so much because it's not like it impacts how I feel about a certain villager, but I've always been obsessed with lists and rankings so that's probably why.

According to the current tiers, I have

Tier 1:
- Judy
- Beau

Tier 2:
- Rosie
- Skye

Tier 3:
- Tia

Tier 4:
- Hazel

Tier 5:
- Huck

Tier 6:
- Pancetti
- Kevin


I'm surprised Hazel isn't Tier 6... I always had the impression she was one of the most hated villagers.


----------



## marea

I see Marhasl is yet to be dethroned XD I was expecting some of the new villagers to score higher than him.
I thought my buddy Sprinkle would be lower since i dont seem to see anyone talking about her!
Thank you for making this!


----------



## John Wick

I never go by lists.

I like who I like, and it never really changes.

I'm not overly fond of the popular ones.


----------



## Jared:3

marea said:


> I see Marhasl is yet to be dethroned XD I was expecting some of the new villagers to score higher than him.
> I thought my buddy Sprinkle would be lower since i dont seem to see anyone talking about her!
> Thank you for making this!



Gotta disagree with sprinkle I think she should be higher, she's been sold on here quite a few times and she's gone for quite a lot of bells


----------



## blinkcrossing

I am looking forward to seeing how the villagers will fluctuate throughout the years.


----------



## shakra00

Raymond should be #1. Ankha should be tier 1.

Seen people wanting to buy them for 100 nook mile tickets EACH on gamefaqs, lol.


----------



## Misha

This is Klaus and Eugene slander.

But tbf most of my favourites are tier 2, 3 and 4, and I don't think I can handle playing animal crossing without Stitches in my town so that's going to be an ordeal.


----------



## SaltedKaramel

Jared:3 said:


> Gotta disagree with sprinkle I think she should be higher, she's been sold on here quite a few times and she's gone for quite a lot of bells



Have to remember that lists like these are just for general reference. Everyone has their own preferences. See I would personally pay someone millions of bells/tbt or nook miles ticket for Purrl (who according to this list is a tier 4). But I'm probably one of the few people that would actually be willing to do that.


----------



## Boccages

Mine are pretty much all tier 4-5 : Pate, Olive, O'Hare, Claude, Norma, Canberra, Ozzie, Gabi, Friga, Norma, Roald, Broffina, Lyman...


----------



## Blades

I’m going to say this now. Sprocket(tier 5) might be the single most overlooked villager ever. He’s not in a lot of iterations of the game and the ones that he is in, the graphics don’t do him justice. Anyway, he got an overhaul in NH and looks fantastic. I disrupted my ten and amiibo plans to put him in the lineup after I found him randomly on a mystery island.


----------



## oiwa

I noticed Paula is on the list (Tier 6) But the Animal Crossing Wiki says she's not in New Horizons?


----------



## shootingxtar

oiwa said:


> I noticed Paula is on the list (Tier 6) But the Animal Crossing Wiki says she's not in New Horizons?



I think she should be because she has an existing amiibo card


----------



## oiwa

shootingxtar said:


> I think she should be because she has an existing amiibo card



Not all villagers with an existing amiibo card are in the game, or on the list. Spork, for example (one of my favorite villagers) isn't in the game or on the list. The animals with an existing amiibo card are in Happy Home Designer and/or New Leaf.


----------



## Boccages

oiwa said:


> I noticed Paula is on the list (Tier 6) But the Animal Crossing Wiki says she's not in New Horizons?



You are probably using the wrong wiki. Try Nookipedia instead. Hint, hint : she's in !

EDIT : and so is Spork. Please dump whatever Wiki you are using, it's feeding you false information.


----------



## oiwa

Boccages said:


> You are probably using the wrong wiki. Try Nookipedia instead. Hint, hint : she's in !
> 
> EDIT : and so is Spork. Please dump whatever Wiki you are using, it's feeding you false information.



Spork is in the game!? I have to re-submit my villager favourites list. 
The wiki I was using was not updated, thanks for an updated wiki link.


----------



## Jared:3

SaltedKaramel said:


> Have to remember that lists like these are just for general reference. Everyone has their own preferences. See I would personally pay someone millions of bells/tbt or nook miles ticket for Purrl (who according to this list is a tier 4). But I'm probably one of the few people that would actually be willing to do that.



I was more so responding to the OP and the comment, I didn't mean to say sprinkle should necessarily be higher on the list I meant in response to his comment


----------



## Pandoria

Bump c:


----------



## koopakingg

Zucker in tier 3 is pretty shocking, seem like I see people wanting him all over the place.

Wow, Ankha really dropped off.


----------



## Chachamaru

oiwa said:


> I noticed Paula is on the list (Tier 6) But the Animal Crossing Wiki says she's not in New Horizons?



She is. She was my starter.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone have a link to the source for the sprites? I'm trying to make a new signature and need the new villager sprites.. (dom)


----------



## RandomSanity

I have a loser village, apparently. I'm only at 5 villagers so far and not a single one of mine are on the list xD

I didn't hunt for any specific villagers, just accepted what was first offered.


----------



## rhinoo

Sherb? Tier 2? Why?


----------



## Pandoria

@FootballFish
Here and Here!

@rhinoo I know right?! Sherb is one of my faves c:


----------



## Noctis

I feel like this is all over the place and most are wrong. Many tier 2 and 3 fall under tier 1. I actually go with the new leaf tier which is very or not so different. Were this calculations just taken here because if you were to go on discord its just chaos trying to get popular villagers


----------



## Locket

I do want to say: This tier list isn't that accurate. 

Once the trading becomes more stable and people are able to trade, we'll be able to get a good price and tier range for all the villagers. Tiers aren't based on people's top 10 villagers, they're based on trading popularity. The more popular ones are sold more often and for a higher amount than the less popular ones. Due to the glitchiness of trading villagers and how early it's been since the game released, we aren't able to get that accurate trading amount. In a few months when the glitch is fixed and more people are able to trade, we'll be able to get a set tier list.

There's still some very popular villagers that go for very high amounts but are only listed as T3. This list really isn't accurate as of right now.


----------



## piske

yay, thank you! unpopular opinion but i genuinely don’t understand the hype over the glasses cat. he looks annoying ;A;


----------



## Mairen

To the people critiquing this thread: I'd like to say thank you for sharing your input. As someone who worked on putting this list together, I certainly place value in people's different opinions and we tried to reflect those in this list. We really did our best to base this on different factors. The top 10 villagers was just one of many sources we based this data on. I can say that we certainly also based this on information from the trading thread and do plan on updating the list each month as changes come to light. This tier list was never meant to be seen as a "carved in stone" source that every member here has to follow exactly. It's simply a compilation of data from useful sources (most importantly, our own trading thread!) organized in a manner that people can use as a guide or a starting point. In the end, when trading villagers, the price is going to be something both the seller and buyer agree upon between themselves. Whether they choose to use this or not is entirely up to them. 

I personally used the New Leaf Tier list back when I played New Leaf and understand the value in making as accurate of a list as possible. I can assure you we'll do what we can to continue to provide that accuracy to anyone who wants to use this. Thank you for taking the time to look through this!


----------



## pandapples

Cool list. I found TBT back in the day from googling Villager Tier Lists for New Leaf, haha!  

Anyway, do want to kindly remind anyone posting a bump post that those in discussion boards are against the rules now. Don't want to give out any formal warnings, so please make sure the post is on-topic. Thank you!


----------



## mystery

So is this a definitive list of all villagers in the game? I noticed one I just found wasn’t on any list Jakey unless I missed him.


----------



## shootingxtar

mystery said:


> So is this a definitive list of all villagers in the game? I noticed one I just found wasn’t on any list Jakey unless I missed him.



Jakey's name is Jacob, and he's in tier 6

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noctis said:


> I feel like this is all over the place and most are wrong. Many tier 2 and 3 fall under tier 1. I actually go with the new leaf tier which is very or not so different. Were this calculations just taken here because if you were to go on discord its just chaos trying to get popular villagers



Some tier 2 were very close to being tier 1, literally a 1 point difference. It's just that we didn't want to group like 25 villagers into tier 1 which is why you see very close ones in other tiers


----------



## Farobi

Is Raddle really so low? :c He's got a mask and everything -he'd survive the pandemic out of all these villagers lmao


----------



## mattsoubala

So proud that my all current villagers are very popular ~ (which are all my dreamies btw) with over half are in TIER 1: 

Tier 1: 
BEAU STITCHES FAUNA DIANA FANG 

Tier 2:   
RUBY BAM

Tier 3:
Apollo

Tier 4: 
Lobo Lopez 

Back in New Leaf I was the black market villager dealer, I loved lobo so much but he was ranked lower so I gave him away for a higher tier villager (i honestly forgot whom) which I regretted till this day. So even if Lobo is ranked lower, I vowed myself to NEVER let him off this island this time because i love the wolf so much~~~


----------



## raptor360

Just wanted to ask the veterans here, how valuable is coco, and would i be able to trade her for, say, whitney?
Also thanks for compiling this, the list hasnt changed much from new leaf days.


----------



## Kristen

it's funny that marshal is #1 and he was a random move in for me, I didn't even know he was _that_ popular.


----------



## Sir Zyr

Bump, as it's fallen back so far


----------



## Geoni

I've given Biff away only to find out the person gave me bells for him and I'm currently about to obtain Rasher for 10 nook miles tickets.

I remember when Teddy was bottom of the barrel so I am happy to see him climb this high.

I'd also say between here and Reddit that Raymond is quite a bit more frequent than Marshal even though I'm seeing them similarly priced. I'd say Raymond is #1. 

Sherb is probably tier 1 imo judging from frequency and price.


----------



## Jared:3

wow we gotta get this stickied!


----------



## ac_smitty

This is so interesting, thank you for making this! I've had many Tier 1's in the past from City Folk to New Leaf, hoping I can get some more in New Horizons!


----------



## raptor360

Based on the prices Im seeing on discord and this websites trading section both Raymond and Audie need to be ahead of Marshal.


----------



## Corrie

Lol at Marshal being number 1. It's like New Leaf all over again.


----------



## skogkyst

I must've gotten blessed by the island gods with Zucker, Fauna, Octavian, and Marina in my village.


----------



## IslandGuy

Unpopular opinion: these tier lists are somewhat toxic becuase they devalue people's favorites that are not in a higher tier. Yes I'm salty because I disagree with a lot of what this list says.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Thank you so much for putting this together! I recently submitted a form and shared it with a few friends as well. While I don't let tier lists influence my personal taste, I really appreciated having them around for NL since I've bought, as well as sold many villagers in the past, and plan to do the same with NH. It's really nice to have a tier list to refer to to know what villagers tend to be priced at, and how high or little of a demand there is for them.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

IslandGuy said:


> Unpopular opinion: these tier lists are somewhat toxic becuase they devalue people's favorites that are not in a higher tier. Yes I'm salty because I disagree with a lot of what this list says.



lowkey agree with this. it takes the fun out of finding which villagers you truly like because you're influenced by subjective tier lists. sometimes i wish i never found it. but at the same time, its kinda interesting seeing what tier your villagers fall into to.


----------



## Spunki

Am I blind or isn’t Monty anywhere to be seen? Might have missed him.

Otherwise I’m glad that Rod is a little bit more popular. I remember when everyone hated the Mice just because of their Ears or Headshape. Got even more Votes than Bree or Chadder, interesting...

Always interesting to see how those lists always change.


----------



## Mairen

IslandGuy said:


> Unpopular opinion: these tier lists are somewhat toxic becuase they devalue people's favorites that are not in a higher tier. Yes I'm salty because I disagree with a lot of what this list says.



it can really be a 2-sided coin, can't it? Coming from someone who worked on the list, I don't actually use this myself, but made it for those who do find it useful! I like a lot of the "less popular" villagers too (see my sig for my residents).


----------



## tasylaurel

Two of my favorite villages are the two lowest tiers, I'm fine with that hahaha! If anyone has Phil or Walt moving out, let me know!


----------



## Pandoria

IslandGuy said:


> Unpopular opinion: these tier lists are somewhat toxic becuase they devalue people's favorites that are not in a higher tier. Yes I'm salty because I disagree with a lot of what this list says.



The thing is, this list, as it says, is just a guide, people will pay higher for lower tiers if they are a dreamie to them, and just because the tier list isn't to your choosing doesn't mean it isn't helpful for others. For me, and the others who created it, it was a fun way to get the communities opinion on villagers, I personally disagree with it being remotely toxic, as it doesn't devalue anything.


----------



## doja cat

“Bottom of the barrel” is pretty harsh lmao! thanks for making the list it’s definitely useful to me


----------



## davidlblack

eh, i think some of these are wrong. Roald has risen in popularity for one.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Dolce Vita said:


> “Bottom of the barrel” is pretty harsh lmao!



i thought so too.... like :x


----------



## Aayden

Thank you so very much for putting this together! As someone who is new to Animal Crossing, I am quite curious to see where villagers are in popularity. I would love to use my second island to move villagers to other people, and having a guide as to who can be pretty desirable helps me decide who to recruit for that town. Of course people will have their own, different opinions on who they like more, that is natural in every situation ever - but something like this means a lot to me when I’m scrambling for ideas of where to start when I am still learning all the villagers (I love how there are so many to choose from!) 

I look forward to seeing how this list develops as time goes on!


----------



## Pandoria

Dolce Vita said:


> “Bottom of the barrel” is pretty harsh lmao! thanks for making the list it’s definitely useful to me





Underneath The Stars said:


> i thought so too.... like :x



Just to say, it's a term that was I believe used in the previous tier list so we just wanted to be consistent with that c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aayden said:


> Thank you so very much for putting this together! As someone who is new to Animal Crossing, I am quite curious to see where villagers are in popularity. I would love to use my second island to move villagers to other people, and having a guide as to who can be pretty desirable helps me decide who to recruit for that town. Of course people will have their own, different opinions on who they like more, that is natural in every situation ever - but something like this means a lot to me when I’m scrambling for ideas of where to start when I am still learning all the villagers (I love how there are so many to choose from!)
> 
> I look forward to seeing how this list develops as time goes on!




You're such a sweetie, thank you <3


----------



## Violit

Time to get saving, I guess! Thank you for this <3


----------



## Spunki

@Pandoria: It would be great, if you could add Monty to the List pls. Just because of the Completion. Even if he ends up in Tier 6.


----------



## Pandoria

Oh I'm sorry! I'll add him shortly c:


----------



## pocky

off topic but where did you get the pixels of the new villagers?


----------



## Taj

While I don't have any specific dreamies that I must have in my town, I do have a list of my top 10 favorites.

Seeing most of them in tier 1 and 2 (Stitches, Marshal, Pietro, Zucker is number 1 of tier 3 so count that, Ankha, Lucky, and Molly) can sometimes make me feel a little bit unoriginal, but then again it never truly influenced who I preferred.

It also lets me truly appreciate the lower tiered villagers I love just as much, such as Raddle, Buzz and Cheri!

Really well organized list, love the graphic, and can't wait to see more. I'll make sure to fill out the form


----------



## Pandoria

@*pocky New Villager Sprites <3 *Here we go! Hope this is helpful 

@neester14  Thank you so much for your support!


----------



## galactickat4240

This is a neat list! My personal favorite villagers are in tiers 4 and 6 but I love seeing who is top tier in ACNH  Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Reploid

Thanks for the list.

It was pretty cool to learn that there's a villager with my name. What's even cooler is that he's super popular and his whole look is actually similar to mine in real life (styled hair, glasses, business clothes (because I work in an office)). 

Naturally, I gotta have him on my island.


----------



## Dork

i feel like zucker should be higher on the list? ive seen him receive way more love than a lot of the tier 2 villagers (kiki for example) and people paying way more for him

also i genuinely think raymond is #1 right now, at least for now


----------



## Jared:3

I ab


Dork said:


> i feel like zucker should be higher on the list? ive seen him receive way more love than a lot of the tier 2 villagers (kiki for example) and people paying way more for him
> 
> also i genuinely think raymond is #1 right now, at least for now


I agree with this, Zucker is at least a top tier 2 villager or bottom of tier 1, he's sold pretty much every time, and he's pretty popular on here!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Dork said:


> i feel like zucker should be higher on the list? ive seen him receive way more love than a lot of the tier 2 villagers (kiki for example) and people paying way more for him
> 
> also i genuinely think raymond is #1 right now, at least for now



i third this. Sold him today he’s definitely a bottom tier 1 / top tier 2 villager.


----------



## Irelia

How is marshal more popular than raymond?? raymonds going for like 1000+ tickets


----------



## Lotusblossom

10+ mil?!? What the..... insanity


----------



## claracampanelli

i really hate that they refer to tier 6 as bottom of the barrel. maybe this could be changed? i think just "not popular" would be enough and not that disrespectful


----------



## Lotusblossom

I find it so hard to believe Marshall is number one... my new leaf had several tier 1 characters.. still does... somewhere I read that rhaold the penguin was like a favorite but I dont even see him on the list anywhere... that was the main reason I didnt reset sooner.
 But now I think I'm just gonna reset I dont really like him Ethier or paula..

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

And where are the new characters I haven't noticed any


----------



## Harbour

thank you for creating this list!
i'm surprised that the tier 5 pool got bigger. most tier 6 villagers went up, and that astounds me.
now, i'm going to look at this chart to refer to how much igb i should save up for my dreamies.


----------



## Sir Zyr

The "place your vote - here" link needs to be updated, btw. Clicking it gives me a 404


----------



## Reevak

Here's the fixed link for the voting post: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...bute-towards-a-new-horizons-tier-list.481618/


----------



## shootingxtar

We're going to be updating the term bottom of the barrel, thank you for your feedback. The graphic might take awhile to update though so sorry about that :a


----------



## Sir Takoya

Sherb seems to be climbing up on the list. I've seen people want him more often now.


----------



## brockbrock

From my observations, I would say Raymond and Audie are both above Marshal at this current point in time. Both are insanely popular and going for crazy amounts of NMT. Judy and Sherb are definitely also very popular, and I agree that Sherb seems to have some momentum.


----------



## Jared:3

brockbrock said:


> From my observations, I would say Raymond and Audie are both above Marshal at this current point in time. Both are insanely popular and going for crazy amounts of NMT. Judy and Sherb are definitely also very popular, and I agree that Sherb seems to have some momentum.


yea I second this both Audie and Raymond (Especially Raymond) are above Marshal for sure, however Marshal is a solid 3 or 4 since I can't think of anyone else above him besides those 2


----------



## Breath Mint

Is there a reason why Chrissy is in both tier 3 and 4?


----------



## Rinpane

On a scale of 1-10, how fast is Raymond’s future amiibo card gonna be out of stock? 
In all seriousness this is handy so thanks for posting. Seems like my current faves range from both ends of the general popularity spectrum. (Raymond in particular I’ll have to hunt down myself at this rate...)


----------



## shootingxtar

Breath Mint said:


> Is there a reason why Chrissy is in both tier 3 and 4?


That's a typo, I'll forward it to them


----------



## claracampanelli

shootingxtar said:


> We're going to be updating the term bottom of the barrel, thank you for your feedback. The graphic might take awhile to update though so sorry about that :a



thank you!


----------



## Fizzii

bump bc this is so interesting!


----------



## thelonewanderer

How on earth is Fuchsia tier 4.  She literally the best villager Ninendo has ever created?!?  Not that I'm complaining, I want her all to myself!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



Mercedes said:


> 1 tbt =10k
> 100 tbt =1 mill



So what the different between TBT and IGB?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



jozial said:


> I'm glad no one likes Gayle, I can get her for cheap lol



Sorry to disappoint you but she not in New Horizon


----------



## Spunki

thelonewanderer said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but she not in New Horizon



What are you talking about? I have her on my Island.

Anyway, I’m kinda sad to see some Villagers like Del, Eugene, Jay, Nana, Phil, Rowan, Cheri and Stu in Tier 6. Seriously, what happened here?

How on Earth is Eugene not a unique Character? Stu is also a really cute blue Bull, probably even the cutest of all. I mean Hornsby is also really high up, so, what?

And I always see Doc and Rooney at the Bottom.

Tell me at least 5 Persons who have Monique as a Dreamie. Or Violet. Did I miss something?

Also Diva Tier 6, but the other 2 Frogs Tier 5? I kinda get Jambette, because she really has Fans. I just don’t get how Gigi is more popular than Diva.

And some other weird stuff going on in Tier 5. I know that the opinion on a lot of Characters changed and they got some Fans which really care for them, but some of them make no sense to me. Either those Characters are a Meme and People voted them as a joke or it really changed that much, that over the Time some Animals really got more attention after all.

Im happy for every Villager which gets to be a little bit more popular. I think a lot of them deserve it.

Also, Monty still not on the List.


----------



## thelonewanderer

Spunki said:


> What are you talking about? I have her on my Island.
> 
> Anyway, I’m kinda sad to see some Villagers like Del, Eugene, Jay, Nana, Phil, Rowan, Cheri and Stu in Tier 6. Seriously, what happened here?
> 
> How on Earth is Eugene not a unique Character? Stu is also a really cute blue Bull, probably even the cutest of all. I mean Hornsby is also really high up, so, what?
> 
> And I always see Doc and Rooney at the Bottom.
> 
> Tell me at least 5 Persons who have Monique as a Dreamie. Or Violet. Did I miss something?
> 
> Also Diva Tier 6, but the other 2 Frogs Tier 5? I kinda get Jambette, because she really has Fans. I just don’t get how Gigi is more popular than Diva.
> 
> And some other weird stuff going on in Tier 5. I know that the opinion on a lot of Characters changed and they got some Fans which really care for them, but some of them make no sense to me. Either those Characters are a Meme and People voted them as a joke or it really changed that much, that over the Time some Animals really got more attention.
> 
> Im happy for every Villager which gets to be a little bit more popular. I think a lot of them deserve it.
> 
> Also, Monty still not in the List.



Oh guess my list was outdated, weird cause that the biggest AC wikipedia on the net.


----------



## Cory

raymond might need to be put in his own tier.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

IslandGuy said:


> Unpopular opinion: these tier lists are somewhat toxic becuase they devalue people's favorites that are not in a higher tier. Yes I'm salty because I disagree with a lot of what this list says.



The majority of people’s preference will have influenced which villager goes where and this gives a pricing guide when somebody comes to sell or trade a villager. It’s not from one persons personal opinion, it’s what’s seen on the trading boards across the forums


----------



## Imbri

With the exception of Lolly, because I know she's been popular for years, I couldn't tell you where any of my villagers land. I don't pick villagers because they're the latest "it" character. I like who I like.


----------



## Aleigh

Is Marshal really still above Raymond? wow


----------



## fairyring

this list is so nostalgic for me; i feel like i'm living my 2014 all over again but with better graphics rofl

thank u for working so hard to put this together! i love data, especially when it relates to adorable animals :3


----------



## Jared:3

Also would like to recommend Ankha rising because she seems to be a solid tier 1


----------



## thundershot

I think the new ones are more “valuable” because they can’t be easily added with Amiibo cards. Maybe once they do (I hope) we can see their true value.


----------



## Maiana

Can anyone confirm if Stitches is on this list or have I overlooked him? <3


----------



## Jared:3

Maiana said:


> Can anyone confirm if Stitches is on this list or have I overlooked him? <3


Number 8 of tier 1!


----------



## Maiana

Jared:3 said:


> Number 8 of tier 1!


Thank you, i'm blind lol,, found him on an island and I'm considering selling him.


----------



## Jared:3

Maiana said:


> Thank you, i'm blind lol,, found him on an island and I'm considering selling him.


Definitely take him, you can sell him for quite a bit on here!


----------



## Nerd House

Looks extremely similar to the New Leaf list. Not surprising.


----------



## Taj

Maiana said:


> Thank you, i'm blind lol,, found him on an island and I'm considering selling him.


If you do, please let me know he’s my number 1 favorite!

alright somebody has to say it. Raymond should be in his own tier


----------



## Khaelis

Raymond should be in a tier of his own, considering he just apparently sold for 2500 Nook Mile Tickets, lol


----------



## IndiaHawker

thelonewanderer said:


> How on earth is Fuchsia tier 4.  She literally the best villager Ninendo has ever created?!?  Not that I'm complaining, I want her all to myself!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> So what the different between TBT and IGB?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you but she not in New Horizon



Are you certain as from what I've seen looks like she is?


----------



## DubiousDelphine

wow dang never knew rosie is tier 2. She is that popular still?


----------



## Jared:3

I would love to help out in this popularity thread and update this weekly, villager popularity changes drastically within a couple of days!


----------



## Wasabi

Jared:3 said:


> I would love to help out in this popularity thread and update this weekly, villager popularity changes drastically within a couple of days!


Please. Or you can make your own, it'd be helpful!


----------



## EpicDoodle

Cory said:


> raymond might need to be put in his own tier.





Khaelis said:


> Raymond should be in a tier of his own, considering he just apparently sold for 2500 Nook Mile Tickets, lol



unironically seconding this ;; raymond stans are hecka dedicated lol
or at least put him above marshal :0


----------



## Spongebob

fairyring said:


> this list is so nostalgic for me; i feel like i'm living my 2014 all over again but with better graphics rofl
> 
> thank u for working so hard to put this together! i love data, especially when it relates to adorable animals :3


Omg I feel the exact same way! 2014 TBT represent


----------



## Zura

I'm offended that you put Agent S on the lowest. You'll be hearing from my lawyers!


----------



## thelonewanderer

IndiaHawker said:


> Are you certain as from what I've seen looks like she is?



She got her nose fix, it the same as Beau.



			https://animalcrossingworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/animal-crossing-new-horizons-e3-2019-analysis-villager-clothing.png
		


How is she not tier 1?  She better looking than Diana and more human looking than Beau.


	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Zura said:


> I'm offended that you put Agent S on the lowest. You'll be hearing from my lawyers!



He actually good looking in this game.  I was even debating taking him but I don't like any of the Agent design because they are stuck with the helmet forever.


----------



## ChampionMasquerade

I’m not familiar with TBT as a term, is that meant to stand for the game if this sight, or a sort of currency in Animal Crossing?

Edit: I figured it out


----------



## Jamesszy94

I'm glad I decided to talk to both Zucker and Audie when I ran into them on the random islands.
I also ran into Kyle, Chrissy and Flurry.
Unfortunately I also have Rocket on my island and now I'm trying to get rid of her


----------



## ChampionMasquerade

Is there a general approximation of what TBT bells would equal in Nook Mile Tickets?


----------



## Ichiban

i still can't wrap my head around the fact that eugene is bottom tier


----------



## Whisper

FreeHelium said:


> i still can't wrap my head around the fact that eugene is bottom tier


I know right? I thought he'd be at least tier 5 or 4 not all the way at the bottom. Maybe he'll move up out of the bottom tier sometime soon? I have noticed a small interest in him as of late while looking for him myself. It's obviously nowhere near the amount of interest the tier 1 villagers have but maybe its enough to bump him up to tier 5.


----------



## Ichiban

Whisper said:


> I know right? I thought he'd be at least tier 5 or 4 not all the way at the bottom. Maybe he'll move up out of the bottom tier sometime soon? I have noticed a small interest in him as of late while looking for him myself. It's obviously nowhere near the amount of interest the tier 1 villagers have but maybe its enough to bump him up to tier 5.


i thought he would be atleast tier 3/4, he has a great design


----------



## Rosewater

I didn't expect Molly to be in tier 1. She is cute!


----------



## Spunki

FreeHelium said:


> i thought he would be atleast tier 3/4, he has a great design



Does not mean he has a bad design, just that not a lot of people care for him that much, even if you could think, that a Greaser Koala has more fans that you would expect. Maybe he lost his Charme a bit, because so many Villagers now can wear Sunglasses and Biker Jackets. At the end most of them are placed, because of Voting and how many people recommend them as a favorite villager they want in their town.


----------



## Spongebob

I feel like Raymond should definitely be higher than Marshal. I've never seen a demand for a single villager like him before.


----------



## Lotusblossom

Do all villagers sing in the plaza?


----------



## brockbrock

Lotusblossom said:


> Do all villagers sing in the plaza?



I think I've had all but my jock sing in the plaza at this point, so I cautiously assume they all can.


----------



## Katy88

brockbrock said:


> I think I've had all but my jock sing in the plaza at this point, so I cautiously assume they all can.



My jock (Pierce) never stops singing in the plaza, so they must all do it


----------



## brockbrock

Katy88 said:


> My jock (Pierce) never stops singing in the plaza, so they must all do it



I have Pierce too!  I guess he's just shy. Raymond has been singing non-stop since he moved in.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Hoping this will be updated soon!


----------



## trickyfox

The Hidden Owl said:


> Hoping this will be updated soon!


Same! I'd be willing to share data from my cycling town for this, since I use this list a lot for reference. ^^

Also a small correction, the correct name for Boid is "Boyd".


----------



## Jared:3

trickyfox said:


> Same! I'd be willing to share data from my cycling town for this, since I use this list a lot for reference. ^^
> 
> Also a small correction, the correct name for Boid is "Boyd".


Yea same I have an idea of some villagers that are a bit misplaced, things have changed a lot!


----------



## Sir Zyr

I'd say once a month would be a reasonable update pace, so, basically, the end of this month would do


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau

Didnt realize kid cat was quite popular so i just let him move out kinda regret not auctioning lol


----------



## Hsn97

Wow Marina is a tier one? I have her in my town and can’t wait to get rid of her - creepy little mollusc 

I heard that there was a glitch for getting rid of and selling villagers at the moment? So is it better to wait until this is fixed before trying to chuck her out?


----------



## Pickler

Bump for future reference


----------



## Bioness

Would it be possible to get estimates in NMT? They appear to have replaced bells for many trades on this forum.


----------



## Goshi

This is very helpful for selling villagers! Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Mink777

I’d move Whitney down a tier or two. I’m trying to sell her and she already fell to page 2, and I saw Lucky go for like 90 NMT.


----------



## nikachu

This is such an interesting list and something I am very excited to keep track of!

I will say, there are only two villagers in the top 15 that I would trade my villagers to get (Marina & Audie), so this list doesn't really apply to my personal taste, but its still so interesting!


----------



## goro

Thank you so much for this!! Keeping this in mind for pricing my villagers when they move out


----------



## stormyxcloud

This definitely needs to be updated.
Kabuki has skyrocketed very high past what tier 3 claims he is worth and Marina is popular, but people have been selling her for 10-15 NMT which is * nothing * compared to what most of the other tier 1s are worth. *(Most tier 1s are worth 80NMT to 200NMT+!) *


----------



## Stil

Honestly, idk why Marshall is #1
I have not once seen him sell for over 500 NMT but ive seen many Raymonds sell for well over 1000 NMT


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Infinity said:


> Honestly, idk why Marshall is #1
> I have not once seen him sell for over 500 NMT but ive seen many Raymonds sell for well over 1000 NMT



this was before the raymold craze i think or people buying him for 1000 tickets.. but yes, no one would buy marshal for 1000 tickets so easily for the first time in years he's #2 now


----------



## Last_bus_home

I think the difference between popular and expensive is worth remembering, as well as the fact that the lack of amiibo for all the new villagers drives prices up. Raymond (for example) might be the most popular now, or he might just be the most expensive because Marshal is equally popular but much easier to get hold of, supply and demand. I think when this was created, a lot of thought went into finding people’s favourite villagers as much as the most expensive, and sometimes a villager such as Marshal might still be the overall favourite but not the most sought after, or the most expensive due to accessibility, I have Marshal in my town but I wouldn’t have paid many tickets for him, I amiibo’d him in, but even if I hadn’t had his amiibo, I wouldn’t have gone to the extortionate lengths that we’re going to just to try to get hold of Raymond.
If this list is meant to represent demand, then I definitely think Raymond should be #1, but if it’s more sentimental, like favoured villagers, a lot have happy memories with villagers like Marshal (etc) so might still rate him higher.


----------



## Jared:3

Last_bus_home said:


> I think the difference between popular and expensive is worth remembering, as well as the fact that the lack of amiibo for all the new villagers drives prices up. Raymond (for example) might be the most popular now, or he might just be the most expensive because Marshal is equally popular but much easier to get hold of, supply and demand. I think when this was created, a lot of thought went into finding people’s favourite villagers as much as the most expensive, and sometimes a villager such as Marshal might still be the overall favourite but not the most sought after, or the most expensive due to accessibility, I have Marshal in my town but I wouldn’t have paid many tickets for him, I amiibo’d him in, but even if I hadn’t had his amiibo, I wouldn’t have gone to the extortionate lengths that we’re going to just to try to get hold of Raymond.
> If this list is meant to represent demand, then I definitely think Raymond should be #1, but if it’s more sentimental, like favoured villagers, a lot have happy memories with villagers like Marshal (etc) so might still rate him higher.


you also have to take into account dreamy lists which more people have Raymond in their dreamy lists than Marshal


----------



## Juvy

So far I've got some tier 1-3 villagers who I love. Audie, Stitches, Goldie and Cherry.  I'm only on my 6th or 7th day tho so I gotta wait for the campsite to be built before I can get more. I also have Lyman who I'm not too fond of. I'll be searching islands until I get Ankha and Whitney next


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Will this be updated soon? It’s a bit out of date now unfortunately.


----------



## Insulaire

Thanks for this list! I think you’re missing a villager, though: I met Louie on a mystery island yesterday but couldn’t find him in the first post’s ranking


----------



## Taj

Last_bus_home said:


> I think the difference between popular and expensive is worth remembering, as well as the fact that the lack of amiibo for all the new villagers drives prices up. Raymond (for example) might be the most popular now, or he might just be the most expensive because Marshal is equally popular but much easier to get hold of, supply and demand. I think when this was created, a lot of thought went into finding people’s favourite villagers as much as the most expensive, and sometimes a villager such as Marshal might still be the overall favourite but not the most sought after, or the most expensive due to accessibility, I have Marshal in my town but I wouldn’t have paid many tickets for him, I amiibo’d him in, but even if I hadn’t had his amiibo, I wouldn’t have gone to the extortionate lengths that we’re going to just to try to get hold of Raymond.
> If this list is meant to represent demand, then I definitely think Raymond should be #1, but if it’s more sentimental, like favoured villagers, a lot have happy memories with villagers like Marshal (etc) so might still rate him higher.


I agree with this 100%. For example, from my observations, a lot of people wanted Marina but almost everybody has her now so that’s why she’s dipped in price. If the data is polled simply from “what’s your top 10 villagers” people would be surprised about Marina.


----------



## Mawile

Where's Louie on this list?


----------



## comapix

Is there an updated list?


----------



## ninjatown

Excited to see the new list!


----------



## CMXyloto

Underneath The Stars said:


> this was before the raymold craze i think or people buying him for 1000 tickets.. but yes, no one would buy marshal for 1000 tickets so easily for the first time in years he's #2 now


l wouldn’t even consider Marshall top 5 anymore. Looking at dreamies and pricing lately.


----------



## IndoX

CMXyloto said:


> l wouldn’t even consider Marshall top 5 anymore. Looking at dreamies and pricing lately.


I'm working on a list currently based on both pricing and popularity ranking. I'm only about 100 villagers deep but Marshal varies wildly. In terms of pricing, Marshal is the most expensive villager aside from the top 3 - Raymond, Judy and Audie, BUT he isn't much more expensive compared to the likes of Ankha, Bob and Lucky. He's around 5-10 NMTs more on average.

In terms of popularity, he's #2. He's WAY ahead of Judy and Audie, but they're more expensive because of the lack of amiibo.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

CMXyloto said:


> l wouldn’t even consider Marshall top 5 anymore. Looking at dreamies and pricing lately.



what? no marshal is still more sought after and a bit more expensive, than any villagers that *have* amiibos. but since nmt trading is crazy right now it will depend on the bid and the amount of people online. sometimes pricing changes depending on time of bid if that's what you're noticing, some people are lucky enough to get him cheaper. but in general, i feel like it's a stretch to say he's not top 5. he's still popular maybe people just have him on their island already.
diana, fauna, stitches etc. (basically most tier 1 villagers) you see them being auctioned often too, but the price seems low because of the villagers without amiibos go for 50 nmts up.


----------



## Mairen

Heeeya I just wanted to post a little update here~ Within the next day or two, we are planning to update this list with updated belltree tier lists. (we currently have a team of people organizing data and getting it ready). We plan to update this once a month. Since the 1 month anniversary for the release of new horizons will be tomorrow, you should see our update coming very soon. 

I noticed someone else posted a tier list here and anyone is more than welcome to post up their own lists! It can be interesting to compare them. We do take our data directly from these forums (and days and days of organizing that data @.@ ) so if anyone else is bringing in information from elsewhere, it can be interesting to see what's going on in other communities. 

For anyone who was worried that we were never going to update and was starting tier lists of their own, please feel free to send me a message and we can all work together~ If you'd rather not work together, you are of course welcome to post your own list, but we're going to keep working hard at this thread to keep updating it monthly too! Sending love and shine to everyone, keep making those islands beautiful~


----------



## brockbrock

Thanks for the update!! We appreciate all of the hard work.


----------



## Jared:3

Bumping this thread!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Mawile said:


> Where's Louie on this list?


Good question I don't see him either, I will make sure that he gets added to tier 6!


----------



## stardrop-crossing

IMO, New villagers without amiibo and the villagers who are part of the less common/less produced welcome amiibo series overall have been feeling louder than their true popularity, because the availability isn't as good as most villagers.   Like, it would be easy to say "Oh, Raymond has to be the top now, people are going absolutely feral trying to get him" and Raymond is clearly very well-liked, but it's also very possible there's more popular villagers than him who are just easy to get because lots of people have their amiibo cards.

I'm very curious to see how things shake out when things settle down a bit.


----------



## j1119

I wonder what changes the updated list will have..


----------



## Jared:3

j1119 said:


> I wonder what changes the updated list will have..


Quite a lot is going to change, villager popularity is changing everyday but expect some massive changes in tiers 1-2!


----------



## Mairen

There were certainly a few surprises! I'm excited to get the update posted! (but raymond is still absolutely _slaying_ in the #1 spot. I was wondering if he was gonna bounce down, since 'most expensive' doesn't always equal 'most popular', but nope, you guys just adore that little business cat)


----------



## Blades

Sprocket got a complete overhaul in New Horizons. Aside from not being available and added later as an RV card later on, he got a whole new look. Everyone that has even mentioned sprocket has done so glowingly. He’s too low for a Horizons Tier list and he’s definitely over Ribbot. I would say way over.


----------



## Mezzanine

deleted


----------



## Fizzii

Bumpity bump


----------



## Mairen

Heya! We recently teamed up with Indo (the member who recently released another tier list), so there might be a delay in getting the new update out, but we're all happily working together now to get you guys the best tier list we can~


----------



## Vex L'Cour

NGL, it's rather pleasing to know two of my villagers are Tier 1.

Also kind of weird one of my dreamies is Tier 3. Lmao


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Mairen said:


> Heya! We recently teamed up with Indo (the member who recently released another tier list), so there might be a delay in getting the new update out, but we're all happily working together now to get you guys the best tier list we can~


Glad you guys are working on it together!


----------



## doggobori

Hi i think you guys are missing admiral too


----------



## Hat'

i'm definitely gonna be using my amiibo cards now that i know some of those villagers are quite pricey hehe


----------



## LoboUnderrated

doggobori said:


> Hi i think you guys are missing admiral too


Admiral is number 80 in tier 5


----------



## Corrie

Is Marshal really more popular than Raymond?


----------



## brockbrock

Corrie said:


> Is Marshal really more popular than Raymond?



It hasn't been updated for almost a month. Raymond is most definitely more popular.


----------



## Corrie

brockbrock said:


> It hasn't been updated for almost a month. Raymond is most definitely more popular.


Ah okay good to know. I was gonna say....lol


----------



## Farfle_Productions

brockbrock said:


> It hasn't been updated for almost a month. Raymond is most definitely more popular.


Actually I’m not so sure. It will be interesting whenever Raymond’s amiibo is released but I think Marshal may actually come out on top.


----------



## brockbrock

Farfle_Productions said:


> Actually I’m not so sure. It will be interesting whenever Raymond’s amiibo is released but I think Marshal may actually come out on top.



Other than my own, humble observations:



Mairen said:


> There were certainly a few surprises! I'm excited to get the update posted! (but raymond is still absolutely _slaying_ in the #1 spot. I was wondering if he was gonna bounce down, since 'most expensive' doesn't always equal 'most popular', but nope, you guys just adore that little business cat)





IndoX said:


> It is indeed a factor but Judy and Sherb trend differently. To put it into perspective: Raymond is almost 4x more popular than Audie, who is 1.5x more popular than Marshal, who is the most popular villager in the game. Raymond and Audie will most likely still be trending in S tier by the end of the games life cycle. Judy and Sherb are the ones most likely to move across tiers as the dust settles - which is what I meant by my comment.



People who are no doubt spending a lot of time observing and gathering data also say Raymond is more popular than Marshal right now.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

brockbrock said:


> Other than my own, humble observations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who are no doubt spending a lot of time observing and gathering data also say Raymond is more popular than Marshal right now.


People are spending a lot more for him but I think it’s more a supply and demand kind of thing inflating and making him seem more popular. I was reading a thread today about who people preferred between the two and was shocked to see the majority were stanning for Marshal. I’m not too really bothered either way haha I just thought it was interesting.


----------



## IndoX

*Demand* for Raymond has been steadily increasing in the last few days - most likely due to the fact that more people are finding out he sells for so much. Popularity wise he's been pretty stable. Audie has actually been decreasing in popularity/price overall. I assume Marshal will end up #2 overall once the hype dies down. Only time will tell.


----------



## brockbrock

Farfle_Productions said:


> People are spending a lot more for him but I think it’s more a supply and demand kind of thing inflating and making him seem more popular. I was reading a thread today about who people preferred between the two and was shocked to see the majority were stanning for Marshal. I’m not too really bothered either way haha I just thought it was interesting.



What you say could very well be true but my post you quoted was just referring to at this current time, Raymond, possibly based on supply-and-demand, is more popular than Marshal. I agree it will be interesting to see if he remains at the top spot in six months but given the insane artwork, fanbase and hysteria (which is reminiscent of the Marshal hysteria when New Leaf came out) he as accrued I think he will remain one of the most popular villagers even once the dust has settled.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

brockbrock said:


> What you say could very well be true but my post you quoted was just referring to at this current time, Raymond, possibly based on supply-and-demand, is more popular than Marshal. I agree it will be interesting to see if he remains at the top spot in six months but given the insane artwork, fanbase and hysteria (which is reminiscent of the Marshal hysteria when New Leaf came out) he as accrued I think he will remain one of the most popular villagers even once the dust has settled.


Oh no he’ll be popular for sure, was just pondering whether he’d be in that number one spot, but indeed only time will tell  it will be interesting to see!


----------



## Lotusblossom

Fauna lolly molly who?


----------



## JennaFox

Mairen said:


> Hello everyone! I am very honored to have been able to work on this huge project that took many days! I hope everyone will find all of our hard work useful!  I wanted to first thank each and every one of you who took the time to vote. You guys allowed us to make this possible. After about 6 hours of tallying votes, I felt a certain connection to all of you (along with total brain melt...there were well over a thousand votes to sort through!). I thought it was so interesting to see the different groups of 10 villagers you each chose as your favorites. Everyone had such a variety in who they liked!
> 
> One thing that I found very sweet was that there's at least one person out there who loves each villager. Keep that in mind when trading villagers starts to pick up around here. You never know if someone is around who would absolutely LOVE to adopt the villager you are moving out, even if they are the lowest tier. Love to all villagers all around!
> 
> oh, and a special hug to the TWO other people who put Boone in their top 10. That guy is totally awesome, even if we'll never see him in a high tier place. Love for Boone ^-^


Thank you for experience!)


----------



## Lord of a Country Estate

Lack of demand is always going to drive popularity. Any villager without an amiibo is instantly more valuable due to limited availability


----------



## Strawberrymilkpowder

Oops replied to wrong thread sorry!


----------



## kemdi

78. Percy

Uh...unless I'm sorely mistaken, there is no villager named Percy. 

Still, great guide! Most of my loved villagers may be bottom tier, but they're top tier to me!


----------



## Lokidoki

Poor Pancetti wow o:


----------



## Mairen

Good morning everyone! I wanted to make a little announcement regarding this thread, because I know some of you were wondering if/when we were ever going to update this. This thread in particular? Not any more. However, we're still going to be working together with Indo and updating his thread instead. We ended up teaming up with him and we're now working together! Rather than have a bunch of different threads floating around here, we thought it would be best to work together, rather than separately. Plus, us teaming up allows us to get updates out much much faster (we're planning to update every two weeks, yaaay ^-^ ) Thank you to each and every one of you for the support you've given us while we poured our hearts (and hours and hours) into making this. We hope to continue serving this awesome community and providing a tier list you can depend on, built together from a passionate group of friends.


----------



## Umaril

I think Raymond became more popular than Marshal now


----------



## deirdresgf

wow, this is going to be so helpful! thank you so much for making this!


----------

